# New Primarch! Night Haunter released



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Right lads, Konrad came out to play:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/KONRAD_CURZE_PRIMARCH_OF_THE_NIGHT_LORDS.html




























I think this is one of my favorites so far. Very cool sculpt!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

It does look impressive.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like to be negative but I'm not sold on it. Maybe it's the claws, they don't seem nearly big and imposing enough.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering the high quality of some of the other minis in the range, this is crap. I'm more impressed by the flayed soldiers than I am by Curze himself.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vey nice indeed! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Liking what I see here.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Not bad. I think the head/hair looks a bit of a mess, but I am under the impression it's supposed to be! The claws make him look a bit like cat-woman would be my only major complaint.

But then again, he was never going to be as pretty as Fulgrim


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Would also say something isn't completely right with the head and the claws feels so small. But other than that it's decent. I've begun to question whether or not to get it though.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> Would also say something isn't completely right with the head and the claws feels so small. But other than that it's decent. I've begun to question whether or not to get it though.


I feel the same. Was really looking forward to this model, i hope Sevatar is better then i may get a small NL HH army


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't like it. Seriously disappointed.

I appreciate that FW aren't there to make my 'dream sculpt' of Curze... but this is just poor.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Why would you say it's poor? I can understand not liking it or not living up to expectations, but what is wrong with it? (Genuinely curious)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> I feel the same. Was really looking forward to this model, i hope Sevatar is better then i may get a small NL HH army


From the leaked pictures it does look much better than Curze. But yeah it could be the painting job as well that is ruining the model.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He doesn't looking "freaky" enough for me.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Very meh. Not as awe inspiring as the others, he just doesnt stand out.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks good too me. I like the good proportions. Especially the claws not being retarded powerfists with knives.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I still like it, I think the proportions are just about right, especially the claws, and the flayed soldiers, and skin cloak, are a nice touch.
I guess I needn't worry about this one going out of stock for Christmas. :wink:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Matcap said:


> Why would you say it's poor? I can understand not liking it or not living up to expectations, but what is wrong with it? (Genuinely curious)


To answer: 

What others have mentioned - lack of 'awe'.
Also, he just isn't what I see the Primarch of the Night Lords looking like. He isn't as gaunt nor scary looking as I expected.
The face is pretty dire as far as sculpting goes. And his little needle claws are underwhelming. When you consider the weapons used by the other Primarch sculpts... he'd be too busy worrying about snapped his nails than eviscerating someone.

Not going to rant too much about it - but let's just say, after this few months waiting.. I feel let down. Majorly.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Painting is horrendous. Overexposed and heavy airbrushing. Doesn't make a particularly nice job that doesn't do a fairly decent job a proper job. 

Wait until a decent painter gets their hand on it. It's a rush job for christmas, hence the late release date, I reckon.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd agree that the paint job doesn't do the model justice. I mean, he's almost an Ultramarine; needs a far darker shade of blue and a bronze closer to Warplock Bronze, then very pale flesh to contrast. Not a great fan of the face, but then again, I've found the Primarch models to be very hit-and-miss on the faces so I'm not entirely surprised.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The armor is a bit weird. Shouldn't it be a bit more jagged? Get the guy who did the Nagash End Times models please, or the dude who did the Chosen models for the Dark Vengeance set.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

its kind of growing on me , I quite like it, up close I think there nice little details , the knives look good and like the added effect of the claws on his fingers which I would expect him to use just as much as the knives.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I just realised that the reasons his proportions bug me is that he has the silhouette of a Contemptor, albeit an unusually posed one. I know the Primarchs have a different silhouette to conventional power armour, but I think it's an outline too close to an existing model.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Will purchase. Not fussed - I think it's a solid model that could have a sharper paint job overall as well as to make him look more gaunt or sickly as people have pointed out. Base is pretty rad and very Curze. Strike hard, strike first.


----------

